# 40cm - Javanese Paradise



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Just thought some of you might like to see my latest tank.

Tank - AquaOne Mirage 40cm
Light - 24w compact T5
CO2 - 2bps + 1cap Flourish Excel daily
Ferts - 2ml ADA Step1, 2ml ADA Brighty K, 2ml ADA Brighty Spec Lights daily. 
Substrate - ADA AS Africana, ADA Sarawak Sand










Cheers,

Tom


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

looks great! You mind telling us the exact dimensions of the tank?

And I would have thought that thats wayyy too much excel to be dosing daily in a tank that small, but by the looks of it it's just right!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks. The dimensions are 40Lx23Dx27H. Yeah, the Excel is roughly 10x overdosed  Works great 

Tom


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

messy_da_legend said:


> Thanks. The dimensions are 40Lx23Dx27H. Yeah, the Excel is roughly 10x overdosed  Works great
> 
> Tom


How have those shrimp not burned up yet???!!! LOL 5x Oding is like a sure way to kill all your shrimp... but 10X!!


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

I really like the simplicity of your design. You don't overwhelmed having too many textures and colors.

With amount of Excel that you use, do you have a significant drop in pH?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Not sure about pH, haven't tested. My water's very hard, so I doubt its dropped much. Only been using it for about a week to get rid of some BBA, but I've noticed a huge increase in growth since. Otocinclus are fine as well, nice and round from all the algae eating. 

Tom


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

messy_da_legend said:


> Thanks. The dimensions are 40Lx23Dx27H. Yeah, the Excel is roughly 10x overdosed  Works great
> 
> Tom


:shock: wow and your shrimp are still ok? i thought that would kill the rcs but looks like everythings great in your tank. maybe ill up my dosage to 2x the daily amount and see how it turns out.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

messy_da_legend said:


> Thanks. The dimensions are 40Lx23Dx27H. Yeah, the Excel is roughly 10x overdosed  Works great
> 
> Tom


Messy

The Excel instruction say - 
"DIRECTIONS: On initial use or after a major (> 40%) water change, use 1 capful (5 mL) for every 40 L (10 gallons*). Thereafter use 1 capful for every 200 L (50 gallons*) daily or every other day. Dosing may be slowly increased in high-growth aquariums. For smaller dosing please note that each cap thread is approximately 1 mL"

Do you OD with the initial dose (underlined) or the maintenance dose?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Your tank is so simple and beautiful!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Tom

I love your tank. The shrimp must be so happy.

Shrimp paradise.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Bunbuku - In large doses, Excel is known to have an adverse affect on BBA, hence why I am using such doses. I have been dosing 1 capful per day, every day for about a week. Since then, I have seen a reduction in algae, and also a huge increase in moss growth. I haven't seen any detrimental affect on my shrimp, Otocinclus, snails or plants. Of couse if I thought it was harming any livestock I would lower it, but so far all I've seen is good. 

Kakkoii and AQUAMX - Thanks


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

messy_da_legend said:


> Bunbuku - In large doses, Excel is known to have an adverse affect on BBA, hence why I am using such doses. I have been dosing 1 capful per day, every day for about a week. Since then, I have seen a reduction in algae, and also a huge increase in moss growth. I haven't seen any detrimental affect on my shrimp, Otocinclus, snails or plants. Of couse if I thought it was harming any livestock I would lower it, but so far all I've seen is good.
> 
> Kakkoii and AQUAMX - Thanks


Well that makes a lot more sense! Thanks for clarifying. I have used the 5 mL per 10 gallon dose on the first day, but reduced it 2 mL per 10 gallon the following 4 days with similar results and no ill effects on shrimp and otos.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Most recent pic - this morning...


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks really nice! 
Maybe some Rotala colorated in the back for some contrast.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

are the java ferns in there the narrow leaf variety? are they growing on rocks or on the substrate?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

It's narrow Java, yes. One side is on a rock and the other is just sitting on top of the substrate. 

Tom


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful tank. Do you have any pictures of the initial setup?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

This is the earliest one I have. The rockwork is more visible here though, but I have added one more rock since on the left hand side to give more height.










Tom


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

That looks great! very simple. I'm glad you trimmed your moss back to expose those beautiful rocks. Although it did look good before. I wouldn't change a thing. (except maybe add a school of nano fish... ember tetras come to mind)


----------

